# Trauma & Dissociation



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

This is a site for those whose dissociative disorder what caused by trauma like childhood abuse. You can search for therapists who specialize in this disorder and possibly offer a low cost fee for therapy. Click Searchable Database and for the best results ONLY put your state and search.

I was diagnosed with dissociative disorder not otherwise specified since I have DP & DR. I have DR 24/7.

http://www.isst-d.org/find-a-therapist/disclaimer-find-therapist.htm


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

I had this pretty badly when I was a kid, starting at about age 11. It was scary, because I didn't know what it was and no one could explain it to me. When I was 10, I saw a doctor for anxiety (that was completely useless), but the derealization started a little later. Given how much my father hated me and felt that I was persecuting him, I doubt that I could have gotten any serious attention for it. Even at age 47, my nose remains broken from when my father broke it for no reason when I was 5. I got no medical attention for that, so it wasn't really in the cards that I would receive treatment for derealization. In my teens, however, it seemed to fade away gradually for some reason. It only ever returned when I was under the influence of inappropriate psych meds.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Sierpinski said:


> Even at age 47, my nose remains broken from when my father broke it for no reason when I was 5..


Have you at least had it looked at? My father broke mine when I was 6 and they found an exclusion inside blocking my airway during surgery.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

ourwater said:


> Have you at least had it looked at? My father broke mine when I was 6 and they found an exclusion inside blocking my airway during surgery.


I had surgery when I was 16, but the surgery was botched. I wasn't properly anesthetized, and was literally screaming during the surgery. The doctors didn't seem to care. Afterward, there was no improvement. Years later, another doctor told me that my nose is still broken. I sometimes wear a band over my nose to help me breathe, e.g. when I sleep. I'm afraid of going in for surgery again. Anyway, I have no health insurance, and the idea of paying lots of money to go through that kind of surgery again scares me. (Of course, everything scares me.)


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Sierpinski said:


> I had surgery when I was 16, but the surgery was botched. I wasn't properly anesthetized, and was literally screaming during the surgery. The doctors didn't seem to care. Afterward, there was no improvement. Years later, another doctor told me that my nose is still broken. I sometimes wear a band over my nose to help me breathe, e.g. when I sleep. I'm afraid of going in for surgery again. Anyway, I have no health insurance, and the idea of paying lots of money to go through that kind of surgery again scares me. (Of course, everything scares me.)


it's been many years, they are more cautious now during surgery cause they have stricter laws so you have less to be scared of


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> it's been many years, they are more cautious now during surgery cause they have stricter laws so you have less to be scared of


I'm sure you're right. But I'm used to having a deviated septum, have found ways to compensate for it, and have no insurance.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Sierpinski said:


> I had surgery when I was 16, but the surgery was botched. I wasn't properly anesthetized, and was literally screaming during the surgery. The doctors didn't seem to care. Afterward, there was no improvement. Years later, another doctor told me that my nose is still broken. I sometimes wear a band over my nose to help me breathe, e.g. when I sleep. I'm afraid of going in for surgery again. Anyway, I have no health insurance, and the idea of paying lots of money to go through that kind of surgery again scares me. (Of course, everything scares me.)


A deviated septum is fixed by changing the width of the nose which is inexpensive compared to full rhinoplasty. It's a short operation that only involves a single incision. If you were to have a full rhinoplasty like I did you would definitely be unconscious. Health insurance does not normally cover it. In almost all circumstances facial reconstruction and cosmetic surgery is paid out of pocket. If your not comfortable doing it though then you shouldn't do it.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

ourwater said:


> A deviated septum is fixed by changing the width of the nose which is inexpensive compared to full rhinoplasty. It's a short operation that only involves a single incision. If you were to have a full rhinoplasty like I did you would definitely be unconscious. Health insurance does not normally cover it. In almost all circumstances facial reconstruction and cosmetic surgery is paid out of pocket. If your not comfortable doing it though then you shouldn't do it.


I feel traumatized by the last attempt to correct it. I also feel traumatized by the act of violence which broke my nose in the first place.

Anyway, I feel so sorry for Moebius. I had derealization as a kid, but very seldom as an adult. (And when I did as an adult, it was clearly drug induced. Nasty anti-schizophrenia medication. And I wasn't even schizophrenic.)


----------

